# DS&S ROLEX



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi I have a1976 14k DS&S cased Rolex 1600 calibre movement. I bought the watch knowing it did not have a Rolex crown winder.

Can anyone advise me if these watches were originally sold with a plain or crown winder ? and if a crown where could one get a replacement ?

Many Thanks

Ian


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Please see this link it is a 1977 year watch and stainless steel but is wearing a a crown winder. if your still looking you could try a Rolex specialist Ebay The Rolex Forums or Chrono24


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

Barry Mclean said:


> Please see this link it is a 1977 year watch and stainless steel but is wearing a a crown winder. if your still looking you could try a Rolex specialist Ebay The Rolex Forums or Chrono24


 Many thanks for that and I have now researched further via EBay and Google and found a few references to DS&S Rolex watches and it would appear they did have a Rolex crown winder. I guess mine over the years was lost it being replaced with a plain winder hence the confusion. However looking for a replacement not easy as the size of the original crown on the watch isn't known. There are few on EBay for Genève Cellini at various sizes mainly USA with very high prices one at £150 which includes postage !!! Not withstanding that I have managed to locate a gold one at a reasonable price which has a diameter of 4mm which is only 0.5mm larger than the plain crown on it. Hopefully my watchmaker will be able to fit it ?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a 14k gold '70s DS&S Milanese bracelet. This is UK made/hallmarked by D Shackman and Sons. (DS&S) interestingly it is marked with the Rolex crown so I guess they were the official local goldsmith.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

Padders said:


> I have a 14k gold '70s DS&S Milanese bracelet. This is UK made/hallmarked by D Shackman and Sons. (DS&S) interestingly it is marked with the Rolex crown so I guess they were the official local goldsmith.


 Certainly a lovely DS&S bracelet with the Rolex crown and yes DS&S made cases for Imported Rolex, Omega and other prestige's watches which I understand from research were sold mainly in the UK, Europe and the Commonwealth. My guess is the bracelet probably adorned a DS&S cased Rolex watch,


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

matthenat said:


> Certainly a lovely DS&S bracelet with the Rolex crown and yes DS&S made cases for Imported Rolex, Omega and other prestige's watches which I understand from research were sold mainly in the UK, Europe and the Commonwealth. My guess is the bracelet probably adorned a DS&S cased Rolex watch,


 It actually came to me on a Swiss cased gold model but it may indeed have originally been with a UK cased watch and swapped over at some point I agree.


----------

